# G4003g Electrical Problems



## gunder26 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi all. I picked up a G4003g lathe from grizzly.  Got it installed and went through the break in procedure without any problems. I powered everything off and did a few things, then tried to start it back up.  I pulled the start stop switch out hit the power start button and started hearing a humming sound from the motor.  When I flipped the start lever on the carriage, nothing happened.  I hit the stop button and all the lights went out, but i still heard the humming.  I unplugged the machine, waited a minute, then plugged it in and the humming started again, even though the stop button was pushed in and no lights were on.  

I unplugged everything and waited about an hour, plugged it back in.  Now when I pull the start stop button out only the power light comes on but the power start  button does not illuminate and I can't start the machine at all (althoug I can turn on the worklight).  

I did the capacitor check on the motor and it looked like the values were slightly dropping but then tapered off to a constant value.  Sounds like this could be bad?  I also did the centrifugal clutch check and that looks ok.

Any other things I can be looking at this weekend?   I plan to get back in touch with Grizzly tomorrow morning but I thought I'd reach out to G4003g owners who've gone through similar issues with theirs.

Thanks


----------



## jmanatee (Mar 15, 2015)

I am sure you have checked the voltage at the electrical cabinet, and made sure all the connections are tight...

I have a G4003 not a G4003g   but grizzly has a good electrical schematic in there manual on there website,  for your lathe you might want to download and keep.  diagrams start on page 80 (pdf page 82) 

For what ever reason it wouldn't let me post the link here


----------



## Franko (Mar 15, 2015)

It's never been an issue on mine, but have you tried releasing the idler wheel tension lever?


----------



## rgray (Mar 15, 2015)

I got a Shop Fox M1112 several years ago....kinda the same as the grizz. I've had two electrical problems with it. First was after about 2 months...it just failed to turn on kinda like yours. There was a pinched wire in the electrical junction box on the motor and it had finally worn through breaking the wire.

Second time was probably after a year or more.....one of the connectors in the electrical box lost contact....all I had to do was tighten the screw....checked them all at that time and quite a few were loose.

I have heard of others having to adjust their switches on the forward reverse leaver to get their machine to go....that's just usually when loosing  one direction.


----------



## epanzella (Mar 15, 2015)

Just a thought. When I got my G4003G the way the instructions said to lift the lathe would have had the lifting strap going right over the start switch at the bottom right of the gearbox. Fearing that the 1000 pounds of machine would cause the strap to damage the switch I lifted it a different way. If you had the strap going right over that switch you might want to check it for damage. Also turn the machine over by hand to make sure nothing is bound up.
Good luck,
Ed P


----------



## gunder26 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks guys.  

Franco:  stupid question, but which one is the idler tension wheel lever?  There is no idler wheel on the drive.  It's a straight drive from the motor to the gearbox.

I checked every connection on it and they all look good.

epanzilla:  I saw that in the manual too.  I made sure that when I lifted it, it was not pulling on that swich box.

I was playing with it today and found that when I put the carriage start stop lever either up or down, i can get the power start light to illuminate and i can hear a solenoid kick on in the panel, but nothing still works.

I'll be on the phone with Grizzly bright and early tomorrow.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Mar 17, 2015)

please be advised mr. Gunder26 there are no stupid questions, especially when a forum member is trying to help.


----------



## gunder26 (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry about that oldboy.  I meant my question to Franco was a stupid one.  

Been going back and forth with Grizzly and overall I've been having an ok experience with them.  I don't like that I can't call the same person back.  Each time I talk to a new person they have to go back to the beginning and each person thinks the last one doesn't know what they're talking about and sends me down a different path.  

So now I'm trying to get through the electrical panel to trace the problem with them.  

One day I hope to be making chips.


----------



## coolidge (Mar 17, 2015)

I found some loose wires in my G4003G when it arrived, have you removed the electrical box cover on the motor itself and checked that those connections are tight? Check that the wire is actually clamped down well not just that the screw is tight, I recall one wire had a longer screw that bottomed out in the hole, the wire was still loose, it was missing a washer, I added a washer and it was good to go.

I have a working G4003G if you want to compare some electrical measurements or exchanged close up photos. Sometimes having a working machine to compare to is helpful.


----------



## iceowl (May 27, 2015)

gunder26 said:


> Hi all. I picked up a G4003g lathe from grizzly.  Got it installed and went through the break in procedure without any problems. I powered everything off and did a few things, then tried to start it back up.  I pulled the start stop switch out hit the power start button and started hearing a humming sound from the motor.  When I flipped the start lever on the carriage, nothing happened.  I hit the stop button and all the lights went out, but i still heard the humming.  I unplugged the machine, waited a minute, then plugged it in and the humming started again, even though the stop button was pushed in and no lights were on.
> 
> I unplugged everything and waited about an hour, plugged it back in.  Now when I pull the start stop button out only the power light comes on but the power start  button does not illuminate and I can't start the machine at all (althoug I can turn on the worklight).
> 
> ...




I have a Grizz G4002 that I eventually rewired completely, not so  because of inferior quality or workmanship, but because I wanted to run a VFD and continuously variable speed, with reverse (not at all available on the G4002).  That said, in the past I've looked over the schematics for the G4003g and they're very similar to the G4003, which is identical to the G4002, so I may have some basis to offer a suggestion.

Are you sure the "humming" is coming from the motor itself, and not from one of the contactors inside the electrical box?  Given your description it sounds to me like one of them is stuck somehow, and it's humming because it's frozen in place, and not closing when you actuate the start lever like it should.

Lots of things could cause this - loose wiring on the contactor itself (for instance, if a ground connection came loose), on the switch, or somewhere else in the circuit.  Given your machine is brand new, I'll bet you have a loose screw somewhere that is causing an intermittent connection and you'd have to tighten it down.  Worst case would be the contactor itself is bad, but I'd put money on a loose connection first.

Cheers
Joe


----------



## tmarks11 (May 27, 2015)

Sure the humming sound isn't from the control power transformer?  The one in my 0709G makes a fairly persistent humming all the time.  How loud is it?

You called and talked to Grizzly about this?  Wish you were in the Seattle area; 15 minutes with a multi tester would figure out the fault, but providing directions over a forum of troubleshooting a 220V circuit is problematic.


----------

